# Myy new mare Comments?? xx



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

15hh Conemara X
Sooo what do ye think of myy new baby girl comments?? xx


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely, hard to beat the irish horses! my mare had similar daples on her neck and legs when i got her, shes pure white all over now, hard to keep clean but its worth it when they are  good luck with your new horse


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

haha!! thankyou x


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

She beautiful! Congrats :smile:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Omg I love her! Congrats:wink:


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys im a happyy girlliee  xx


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love her!!! Love that blue halter on her too!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

what a beaut. kinda took me by suprise. you see this nice little head, then the blanket, then BAM big ol stocky strong legs!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankyou guyys xx


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is very beautiful mare


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

All I can say is this: I forgot what a clean halter looks like!!! D: Cute horse too


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha it won't be clean for long though and thanks guys!!  xx


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely looking mare.. new you lived in England by the houses in the background as I scrolled through haha!

Love that colour on her too!! Congratulations!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

She is amazing!
Love her colour <3


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice girl!!


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

She is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

A word of advice?

Connemara crosses are the best! Your very lucky! Hold onto her


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks guyss xxx


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

she is sooooo gorgeous congrats!

have you named her yet?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Surely you don't want such an ugly horse on your hands xD
Have the perfect soloution, send her over here 

Haha she is gorgeous, can I ask for more pics??


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

OMG she is beautiful


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah,
her passport says shes called Beauty but her yard name is bluee 
and i will post more photos when i get some more good ones of her xx


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Very pretty, blue doesn't do her justice at all mind, you need her in pink


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omgosh, she is just adorable!! I have the strongest urge to run out out to your pasture and give her a hug!! The blue is so cute on her too, I really like that shade.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah thanks guys!!! And cant have her in pink all the horses at our yard have all there things colour coded for if we go away, e.g one is pink, one is orange and one is red and navy and mine is blue so cant have her in pink xxx


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

lovely nice chiseled head and such kind eyes!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah thanks she just needs to learn to trust us but she is loverleyy xx


----------



## Zephyrgirl636 (Jan 25, 2012)

pretty!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Cute! I love your halter!


----------

